# Kaitlin Marie Bennett / @KaitMarioex / @kait.meow / "Kent State Gun Girl" / "Poop Girl"



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Kaitlin Bennett is a right-wing activist who's infamous for her many failed attempts at "triggering the libs" across college campuses. She mainly goes around conducting interviews as a correspondent for Liberty Hangout (Archive), a self-described Libertarian media outlet, along with _the gem_ that is Alex Jones's Info Wars.






 
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/1081741296002367493 / Archive

Kaitlin first placed herself on people's radar after taking a graduation photo of herself with an AR-10 rifle in front of her school, Kent State University. She intended to argue that as a student, she had a right to open-carry for self-defense, and her justification was to reference the 1970 Kent State shootings. The incident thus dubbed her the nickname, "Kent State Gun Girl," which she happily adopted.




https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304?s=20 / Archive

From that point on, all of the negative attention Kaitlin received would only help in boosting her career. She became a social media personality that loved to promote her politics and bait liberals in the lamest ways possible:


https://www.instagram.com/p/Boj9T2-l_GX/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkMcK0cgH2h/ / Archive


#pewpew
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxhUNvnpPr/ / Archive

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4S_b24gCQB/ / Archive


https://www.instagram.com/p/Brx-BF_H2Gu/ / Archive



 


#GunnerGirlzRiseUp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4LFi1egpkN/ / Archive

In addition, she later returned to the school's campus with the flimsiest disguise imaginable and asked people for their opinion on the "Kent State Gun Girl," only to then awkwardly reveal herself as said girl.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhu5oxWKWI / Archive


Kaitlin found herself to be in a somewhat similar situation to Milo Yiannopoulos, who rose to fame and fortune amongst conservatives thanks to all the outrage he sparked. However, unlike how Milo soon became irrelevant, Kaitlin quickly became a laughing stock amongst the people that she tried so desperately to ridicule. A large part of that was due to a photo circulating around of Kaitlin shitting herself at a party, which turned into a (literal) shit stain on her reputation.



Spoiler: The infamous photo (NSFL)













Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/Mustafa_Raza_/status/1216820524644433920?s=20 / Archive

Many people went on to make fun of Kaitlin, both online and in person, with some even writing online articles (archive) to speculate on whether or not she really did shit herself (as Kaitlin naturally kept denying the rumors). The most notable writeup came from the blog Barstool Sports (archive) as Kaitlin not only responded on Twitter by saying that the blogger, Kevin Clancy, had cheated on his wife, but also set the statement as the about section of her Twitter bio. Suffice to say, Kaitlin was not too happy that people went from calling her "Kent State Gun Girl" to simply "Poop Girl."


https://twitter.com/KFCBarstool/status/1097527606600257536?s=20 / Archive


https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox / Archive


https://www.barstoolsports.com/topics/kaitlin-bennett / https://archive.fo/wip/Kml68

While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms, arguably the most infamous as of yet involved Kaitlin arguing in circles with an officer at a pride parade. The short of it involves the officer putting Kaitlin in her place, telling her to quit looking for trouble by intentionally provoking people at the event.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiCEf4BrEM / Archive





A semi-condensed version (with some annoying edits sprinkled in)

It also didn't help that Logan Paul of all people finds her to be a terrible human being after that video went viral. Not only was she the first guest he ever regretted having on his podcast, but he even went out of his way to delete the episode on the spot. I recommend watching the whole video, as it's truly uncanny to hear Logan and his friends act as genuine voices of reason:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDBcYTqE6A / Archive




Welp... So much for that.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvQNmZBnJeQ/ / Archive

In terms of current public perception, search suggestions for "Kaitlin Bennett" on sites like YouTube pretty much speak for themselves:






Spoiler: Commentary Videos Making Fun of Her:





















Spoiler: Accounts and Such:



Facebook Page – "Kait's Unsafe Space" / Archive
Instagram / Archive
KnowYourMeme
Liberty Hangout / Archive
Patreon / Archive
Twitter / Archive
Wikipedia Article / Archive
YouTube - Liberty Hangout / Archive





Spoiler: Dox:



All credit goes to @zedkissed60



The church: http://ihmcfo.org/

Voter Registration (some of the info provided here may be outdated):
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00251/26328_justin_james_moldow.html (archive)
https://ohiovoters.us/by_number/OH00246/22862_kaitlin_marie_bennett.html (archive)

Her husband's instagram (archive)



Thank you to Neural for the subtitle, Visitor for the GamerGirl side-by-side pic, and @zedkissed60 for helping me out.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's a lot of fucking poop.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So has she ever admitted she shit herself? Like is there any proof it was her, or is it just speculation and rumor? I’m not necessarily defending this girl, I know very little about her, but you can’t really tell who that picture is. I can’t at least.


As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 7, 2020)

the poop looks like it's coming from above where her asshole is, anatomically. lol all the same.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> As far as I know, she's vehemently denied it for obvious reasons. There were some students at the party that said it was her, though it's tough to say if that's definitely her from the photo. Either way, she's now gonna be known as "Poop Girl" regardless.


I feel like I’ve seen this pic before she became famous.. could’ve been another, in the era of cellphone footage humiliation this shit (lol) is a dime a dozen.. but it looks like someone physically shit _on _her. Like it doesn’t look right to me.. but I’ve never shit myself drunk on my stomach (at least there’s that I guess), so what do I know?


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329
Edit : it seems that link  is  already in op's post.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 7, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am glad that this ethot journalist has a thread,because it's very annoying to see her  putting questions about vaginas and penises on the students who are very occupied and don't want to respond her bs question.
> For those who don't know,here is the reason why i am glad about this thread  : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-n...arguments-for-her-website.65278/#post-5871329





> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


----------



## Revo (Feb 7, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> While there have been a handful of other interviews + videos that received plenty of attention, including one that's been previously discussed on the farms,”


Sorry for that, i didn't pay attention.


----------



## ??? (Feb 7, 2020)

When I first saw her I thought she was a MtF tranny. She looks like she's 45.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine dedicating your entire life to offending random people. Now imagine doing that and failing every time! What a miserable existence she lives.


----------



## Marche (Feb 7, 2020)

Dont get me wrong here this girl is annoyingly stupid and just following a trend for easy money but the people who made up the poop stuff are even bigger losers. 
The only reason people like her gain any notoriaty is because of their detractors and she has even said this herself multiple times but they keep feeding her content and attention. 
She is dumb and says dumb shit but nothing about it is really funny she is just a really really really boring Lauren Southern and Laura Loomer clone that is like 5 years too late for what she is attempting to do.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 7, 2020)

I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.


----------



## killuminati (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember coming across her a couple of months ago after she did a video trying to get people outraged about trans-bathrooms.




General consensus seemed to be everyone has better shit to do with their time than being mad about shit that doesn't affect them. This bitch is like Milo/Lauren/Crowder without any charisma or bantz whatsoever.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 7, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> I really doubt that shitting picture is actually her, iirc it's fucking ancient.



Yep, its just some way to take down someone that doesnt have the right opinions like when they call Metokur a groomer or null a serial rapist. Its from the same irrelevant assholes that got Shane Gillis fired from SNL.


----------



## Lopt (Feb 7, 2020)

I found it really funny how woke twitter kept spreading around a picture of an obviously passed out drunk girl with her ass out (even if there was poop, it's still pretty sketch by their standards.) Consent and such only matters when you're on their side.

That being said shes a weirdo spazz and is now making bank from her hatedom, so I guess it's a W for her?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if she was spouting left leaning talking points she’d still be an ethot spaz


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 7, 2020)

She's like a discount female Steven Crowder, and even Crowder has his moments.

Will follow the thread for future updates.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 7, 2020)

that poo can't be real, it's too impressive


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 7, 2020)

That video where she tried to confront people about trannies was embarrassing. Don't try to claim to be a lolbertarian if you're moralfagging worse than a Tea Party member.


----------

